# Whats the difference between a Terrarium and Vivarium?



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi whats is the difference? Is there one? Thanks


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

a vivarium is partly wooden and a terrarium is used for animals what need to get into water as it made from glass 

apart from that the other diffference it's price


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

So which one would i get for a leopard Gecko? Thanks


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

wooden vivs are best for leopard geckos.

glass can stress them out and doesnt hold heat aswell.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok thanks mate.


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

no problem.

how old is the leo ? some people recommend housing them in rubs while young and gradually increasing size until there big enough for a viv.

other people just house them in the iv from day one, but its your choice.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have not actually got one yet. Also are all geckos nocturnal?


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

i meant how old it will be when your getting it lol.

not all, you can get diurnal geckos.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, im not even sure im gonna get one, im just findin out about them! But it would probaly be a year at the most maybe?!? and leopard geckos are nocturnal aint they? (sorry for all questions) Thanks


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

you'd be fine just sticking it in the viv then.

yep they are.

feel free to ask away lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

So do your leopards sleep all day? or do they come out?


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

i never notice her sleeping to be honest. she wakes up as soon as i am in the room and seems to go to sleep when i do also lol. i think she just works her sleeping pattern around everyone else.

she is definately more active at night though, sitting out in the open. the other night sitting at the glass waiting for me to get her out.

i think each leo is different.


----------



## Reptiman89 (Oct 31, 2008)

vivariums tend to be wooden and terrariums tend to be made out of glass


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks mate, also do you feed em on livefood? probaly a simple question but i like to know different opinions.


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

yup, you have to really.

mealworms, crickets, locusts are all good staples dusted with calcium and nutrobal


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Viv - to do with the word live, terr - to do with the word earth. Vivarium is the generic word used to describe something that contains something alive. Terrarium is more specific to what biotype it contains. Generally, we all have terrariums for our lizards and snakes and spiders. We have aquariums for fish (aqua = water). So its to do with language - not what the vivarium/terrarium is made from! (Fish tanks are made from glass but these are not terrariums!)


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Ok thanks mate, also do you feed em on livefood? probaly a simple question but i like to know different opinions.


There aren't really many opinions on whether you should feed leopard gecko's live food...they are insectivourus so they do need live food like crickets, locusts, meal worms, roaches and wax worms or butter worms as treats.

Here is a care sheet you might find useful. I think it'll answer any questions you have 

Leopard Gecko Care Sheet


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> So do your leopards sleep all day? or do they come out?


nah not really, I don't own one but my mate has two and although their not out all day you generally see them at least for a little while, especially in the evening when it's getting darker like 7 and later.

^^ and the person above me..but one now cos i took too long! IS FROM NOTTS TOO! HEYA!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Viv - to do with the word live, terr - to do with the word earth. Vivarium is the generic word used to describe something that contains something alive. Terrarium is more specific to what biotype it contains. Generally, we all have terrariums for our lizards and snakes and spiders. We have aquariums for fish (aqua = water). So its to do with language - not what the vivarium/terrarium is made from! (Fish tanks are made from glass but these are not terrariums!)


 
Well if you're not interested why ask the question?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

So are they best alone or together or is does not matter much? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

best alone, there solitary animals in the wild.

but if your going for 2 make sure there 2 females but even then you cant guarantee they are going to get on.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks. Think thats all for now! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

no problem.

dont be afraid to ask for more help, its better knowing than not knowing.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes thats true, thanks again or all your help.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry, a question just popped into my head! Do you recommend and certain lights/heat source? What have you got? Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

i have just answered in your other thread.

but ill say it again lol

heat mat on stat set to 90f 24/7 job done.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Heat mat set at 90f. You can use a very low wattage bulb, but isnt needed or recommended.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry i got another question! I'm not sure if i've asked it before but how bigger viv do leos need?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

for how many?

1 leo 2x18x18 recommended

other alternatives are 50l RUB or the biggest faunarium.

2 leos 2x2x2 with some shelves added in for extra floor space - minimum.

3 leos 3x2x2 as above.


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

*,*

leos are diurnal:bash:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you sure? I read they are nocturnal?


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

kris6383 said:


> leos are diurnal:bash:


haha where do you get your info from ? 

fact - leos are nocturnal :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes im sure they are nocturnal!!!! I read on 888 reptiles!


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

100% are nocturnal

no doubt about it.


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

my mates mus b an insomniac lol his is always awake in the day


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, thats like hamsters, my mate has a hamster and is out all day! But there still nocturnal!!!


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

some leos are like that.

but they are still classed as nocturnal lol


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

my mates a bit of tit 2 b fair :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol! So is there any geckos diurnal if yes which ones? Thanks


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

kris6383 said:


> my mates a bit of tit 2 b fair :lol2:


lmao!


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

have a look at day geckos, there diurnal


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just had a look, and i dont like them! I think ill stay with leos!


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Just had a look, and i dont like them! I think ill stay with leos!


lol not everyones cup of tea


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

no i agree!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I presume as you ignored my last post on this thread this one will also be ignored. But, Spider geckos are nocturnal, however they are very active through the day. They are a ground dwelling species just like the leo.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks mate, didnt ignore that one! Thanks


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

are you sticking with the leos then tommy?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ye probaly mate


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

leo's are actualy crepuscular, this means they're active at dawn and dusk, this also just happens to be when most people will observe their gecko's, when you get up for work/school and when you come home in the evenings, just put _leopard gecko care sheet_ into google


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks mate!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry i reapeted pc goin bit nuts! lol thanks again!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

you're very welcome. if there is anything else i can help you with, feel free to send me a private message, if i can't help i can point you in the direction of someone who can.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

So how often do you feed them?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd always seen the words as meaning the following:

*Terrarium*: essentially an indoor garden - the focus is on live PLANTS. I used to have a fairly large jar with a lid that I grew Areca palms, ostrich-feather ferns and other plants in; it was designed as a miniature forest. It did not have vertebrate inhabitants.
*Vivarium*: An animal enclosure, regardless of materials - the focus is on the animal contained within, and the decorations are secondary.

You could of course combine the two, although with leopard geckos you'd have to create your terrarium with desert plants like aloes and resurrection plants that can cope with dry conditions.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i've been feeding them every other day on brown crickets, but i discovered today that they are a little underweight (40g and 45g), so i'm going to be increasing that, and giving them a combined diet of meal worms and crix, with the occasional wax worm as a fat boost treat. i dust the crix with nutrabol once a week, for their vitamin and calcium boost.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok thanks both of you for your tips.


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

when young everyday is advisable, when older, adult, cut back to every other day maybe every third day, thats what i have done, and me leos in perfect condition if i do say so myself lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok thanks mate!


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

no problem


----------

